# Signal Bridge 975 by Model Power



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This is a recent upgrade I worked on, The single lights didn't please the owner so I converted it to two LEDs. This is the finished product.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For starters I painted the bases a darker grey and painted the ladder a flat black.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Lights!*

This is a glimpse of the lights comparison. The kit comes with two green and two red light signals at 24 volts. The kit was bought at the Wilmington show at a discount because it had no hoods for the bulbs. That was when I agreed on the LED upgrade. 












Technical stuff: The wiring is eight strand phone wire, perfect for the application of eight LEDs connected in pairs. I used 10mm Dome LEDs a bit oversized from the original but more showy. The plan is to use it with an IR 153 Lionel detector.

The base is quarter plywood with a cap to a water jug painted black. The holes are quarter inch but slightly enlarged to hold the LED in place. (where was a 10mm drill when you need it).










I used a 4/32 by 5/8 screw to hold it in place. The bridge frame had a hole so I just epoxied the screw in.










The plywood was trimmed to fit

Every step of soldering had an operational test.










The phone wire was kept sleeved to run it down the side of the bridge.
A hole was drilled into the base for the wire.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Looks good! Very nicely done.

Now, what will the signals be switched with?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

They will run on two 153 IR detectors. It is designed to run on 12 volts ac . opposing red/green LEDs are wired pos to neg with 1k on the green pos and 470 on the red pos side. With the 153 IR one set of lights will be on and the other off( for one lane).


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Wiring*

I recently uploaded tiny cad and drew out the wiring diagram I used .


----------

